# Argentine golden shipwreck found - Polar Mist carrying $18m in gold in January



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Full account here...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8110483.stm



> A vessel which sank carrying $18m (£11m) in gold and silver ingots has been found in the Magellan Straits off the coast of Argentina.
> 
> The cargo belonged to Argentine mining companies Cerro Vanguardia and Minera Triton and was on its way from mines in southern Argentina to Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I smell fish.....
Why would you send Argentinian gold by sea to Punta Arenas/Santiago when you could send it by road to BA for export?


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

Cisco said:


> I smell fish.....
> Why would you send Argentinian gold by sea to Punta Arenas/Santiago when you could send it by road to BA for export?


frightened of their local version of Robin Hood .Tell


----------



## elinge (Jun 27, 2009)

*Argentine Golden*

I'm an argentine citizen and this event is too strange to me. I asked and ask myself the same question: if all the exportations may be registered by one Aduana's office (may be in Buenos Aires or Bahia Blanca offices) ¿why one chilean tug plenty of gold was sailing to the south? In other times, there would be one scandall about the circunstances.....Now, only some articles in some magazines. It´s said that when the ship sunk, gold wasn't aboard...something is too wrong....


----------



## elinge (Jun 27, 2009)

Begin the recovery of gold from the Polar Mist 
A remote control vehicle with a camera, fell to almost 80 meters where the Polar Mist. 

One of the major uncertainties surrounding several of the sinking of the Polar Mist would have been resolved in the last few hours. Since high as sources claim that it could be proved that the valuable cargo of gold and silver which was transporting the fish that sank off the coast of the province, remains in the hold of the boat, about 80 meters deep. Found that the cargo in the hold. 

Polar Mist had set sail on January 15 at the port of Punta Quilla, after locating the point at which the boat and to overcome a few hours of bad weather, from the boat used in the rescue efforts for C - Sailor-made dipping a remotely operated vehicle (ROV), which recorded details about the ship's position, and their general condition. "The Polar Mist is resting on its belly on the ocean floor, in the same position in which he sailed. And all its compartments are closed," the source told this newspaper. He added that the ship presents only slight damage, all attributable to the impact it might have to reach the sea bed. 

But, according to the same source, the ROV, which has cameras and cutting tools and metal handling, got much more. Commands from the boat, the sophisticated device was able to open one cover inspection of the holds of fishing, and there brought their cameras to show that gold and silver remain in place. 

"The events detected by the ROV video clearly shows the bags and baskets that are packed into bullion," said one such source. 

It is estimated that the preparations do not suffer setbacks, it will be in early July when the C-Sailor was again placed on the Polar Mist, to continue its work. 

Then you will not be enough to command robotic devices from the surface. Are professional divers who must dive 80 meters to take the load of the boat. Polar Mist, meanwhile, is in the depths, because it would not be expected to revive. 

23/06/09 
EL PERIODICO AUSTRAL, Ushuaia, Argemtina


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you for the information Elinge.

I am afraid that we are rather suspicious people when it comes to this sort of thing. Not everything that happens is a conspiracy though!

I hope they are putting a very secure guard around the wreck and keeping the location a secret.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

The Argentinian Prefectura promulgated the location almost as soon as she sank via Navtex ..... I could give it to you but I am not on my boat just now...

Describes her as a 'fishing boat'

80 metres.... hmmmmmmm


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update..

http://www.easybourse.com/bourse/ac...-part-of-sunken-gold-in-south-atlantic-701573



> BUENOS AIRES (AFP)--Part of a 9.4-ton shipment of gold and silver aboard the Polar Mist ship that disappeared off Argentina's coast in January has been rescued, the OPI news agency reported.
> 
> Divers from the C-Sailor tugboat, tasked with the rescue, recovered the first of nine baskets of the precious cargo on the ocean bottom Tuesday, the Patagonian Santa Cruz province news agency OPI said, citing a source close to the matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Update...

http://en.rian.ru/world/20090803/155708931.html



> BUENOS AIRES, August 3 (RIA Novosti) - Some 9.5 tons of gold and silver ore worth $21.5 million have been raised to the surface from a sunken ship off the coast of southern Argentina, according to regional media.
> 
> The Polar Mist, which sank off Patagonia during a severe storm on January 18, was carrying the valuable cargo to Santiago, Chile, for shipment by air to Switzerland.
> 
> ...


----------

